# any suggested books ?



## amelhope (Nov 14, 2015)

hello everyone , i want to find good books about the England history , so who can help me ??


----------



## escorial (Nov 14, 2015)

short but packed... essays and the reasons why i write..by G..Orwell


----------



## amelhope (Nov 14, 2015)

thank u so much


----------



## TKent (Nov 14, 2015)

Fiction, non-fiction or both?


----------



## Bishop (Nov 14, 2015)

England, as a nation, is thousands of years old. Any particular period you want to know about? Also, non fiction or fiction?


----------



## amelhope (Nov 14, 2015)

From the roman britain to the normans , i want a history book


----------



## Bishop (Nov 14, 2015)

In that case, I'm not your man. My English degree in British Literature helps with those looking for classic British fiction, but for history books I'd just head to my local library and ask a knowledgeable librarian for guidance. Then again, kids these days don't realize there still are libraries...


----------



## amelhope (Nov 15, 2015)

Bishop said:


> In that case, I'm not your man. My English degree in British Literature helps with those looking for classic British fiction, but for history books I'd just head to my local library and ask a knowledgeable librarian for guidance. Then again, kids these days don't realize there still are libraries...





 thanks


----------



## Blade (Nov 15, 2015)

*From Alfred to Henry III*
*871 - 1272 *

*Christopher Brooke*
*Norton Library History of England - 1961*


I have not gotten through this one yet but I find the author quite thoughtful and his development intelligent and easy to follow. It takes English history from the so-called Dark Ages to the establishment of some semblance of an actual country.

Publishing date is 1961 but I would imagine that not much has changed in Medieval times since then. Norton is also a very reputable English publisher.


----------



## InstituteMan (Nov 15, 2015)

It's not a book, but I am quite enjoying the British History Podcast. The only knock is that it moves slowly. The entire thing is just now to the Viking raids, so on the BHP there really isn't even a unified England yet. On the upside, you can listen while driving.


----------



## ppsage (Nov 15, 2015)

> England, as a nation, is thousands of years old.


1400 years maybe, at a stretch.


----------



## Blade (Nov 18, 2015)

ppsage said:


> 1400 years maybe, at a stretch.



1400 would be a stretch especially if you consider that 'nationalism' is a distinctly modern concept. You could give England that on the basis that looking back we could see it coming.:-k


----------



## Minu (Nov 18, 2015)

ppsage said:


> 1400 years maybe, at a stretch.



Modern England maybe. Because unless some alien spaceship shat the island into the Atlantic it existed long *before* than. 




amelhope said:


> From the roman britain to the normans , i want a history book



Shame you didn't want Ireland. The history of my father's mother's familial clan spans many hundreds & hundreds of years - by various researchers, family and outsiders alike, that's anywhere from 1,200 to 1,500 years actually. With that comes a bit of historical knowledge you'll rarely if ever find in a book.


----------



## ppsage (Nov 18, 2015)

Until the Anglo-Saxon peoples came, and got it named for them, it was Britain. Or a lot of other things if you weren't Latin. The island still is Britain, just the polity is England. I think usually it's counted from Alfred, but I've never been to the mother-country.


----------

